# Duda con un preamp para bajo TL072



## mapatipiapas (Oct 20, 2014)

Hola gente! Soy nuevo por aca y encontre un esquema que subio Jorge Morales. 


Tengo una duda al respecto. La pata 4 del TL072 va conectada a masa o a -9v? Porque el esquema dice "V-". De ser asi, como puedo invertir la polaridad de la fuente de entrada?

Se los dejo en adjuntos.
Gracias desde ya!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2014)

-V es -V aqui y en Marte , masa es el simbolito que está a la derecha de la palabra GAIN

Eso lleva doble alimentación +V y -V además de masa , a veces se puede hacer un arreglo con dos resistencias de 10k en serie y generar una masa virtual y alimentar con ±4,5 V desde una batería de 9 Vdc

Saludos !


----------



## mapatipiapas (Oct 20, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> -V es -V aqui y en Marte , masa es el simbolito que está a la derecha de la palabra GAIN
> 
> Eso lleva doble alimentación +V y -V además de masa , a veces se puede hacer un arreglo con dos resistencias de 10k en serie y generar una masa virtual y alimentar con ±4,5 V desde una batería de 9 Vdc
> 
> Saludos !



Lo supuse, entonces...como deberia hacer para invertir los 9v que tengo de alimentacion y mandar 9 al V+ y 9 al V- ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2014)

Se hace así , fijate las dos resistencias de 22k 





El medio de las dos será tu nueva masa 

Fuente : http://electronicayciencia.blogspot.com.ar/2010/05/preamplificador-microfono-electret.html


----------



## mapatipiapas (Oct 20, 2014)

A ver si entiendo bien...vendria a quedar asi. Los caps de que valor serian? La Masa virtual la puedo conectar a la masa general del circuito?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2014)

Exacto                          !


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2014)

mapatipiapas dijo:


> A ver si entiendo bien...vendria a quedar asi. Los caps de que valor serian? La Masa virtual la puedo conectar a la masa general del circuito?



*Correcto* 

Pero la batería *NO* puede quedar conectada a otros puntos u otros circuitos, es exclusiva de la alimentación del operacional


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 20, 2014)

También podés usar esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/pequeno-simple-inversor-tension-vcc-95966/
Tiene la ventaja de lograr tensiones de alimentación mas altas que ±4.5V y por ende no corre tanto riesgo de recortar la señal de salida y de no polarizar correctamente al TL072 (el datasheet dice ±3V... pero si la fuente es una batería de 9V vamos a andar medio jugados...)


----------



## seaarg (Oct 20, 2014)

Esto lo pensas alimentar con una bateria de 9v de esas cuadraditas?

Si es asi, porque no poner una segunda bateria en serie para que te de los -9v ?

Si no es asi, entonces lo mas recomendable seria que te hagas una fuentecita negativa con un MC34063 que es bien barato. En el datasheet lo tenes hecho. Ni siquiera tendrias que bobinar el inductor porque le pones uno comercial de esos tamaño resistencia. Para pocos mA anda bien.

Ya de ultima, y si 4.5v son aceptables y el aparato consume muuuuy poco, podes hacer esto:

http://www.afinidadelectrica.com.ar/articulo.php?IdArticulo=205

Sacas un cable desde el medio de la serie y ese es tu masa


----------



## mapatipiapas (Oct 20, 2014)

El TL072 es lo unico que tendria que alimentar directamente salvo que me este equivocando. Entonces conecto V+ y V- donde corresponda y la masa a la masa comun del circuito?

Dr Zoidberg tendrias el esquema de ese circuito?

Seaarg lo alimento con una multifuente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2014)

mapatipiapas dijo:


> . . . .Dr Zoidberg tendrias el esquema de ese circuito? . . .



¿ Seguiste el Link del comentario del *Dr.Z* ?



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> También podés usar esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/pequeno-simple-inversor-tension-vcc-95966/
> Tiene la ventaja de lograr tensiones de alimentación mas altas que ±4.5V y por ende no corre tanto riesgo de recortar la señal de salida y de no polarizar correctamente al TL072 (el datasheet dice ±3V... pero si la fuente es una batería de 9V vamos a andar medio jugados...)


----------



## mapatipiapas (Oct 20, 2014)

Sisi, luego de comentar eso, vi que habia un link adentro del post de Dr.Z. Jajaja

No me contestaron de cuanto son los capacitores!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2014)

mapatipiapas dijo:


> Sisi, luego de comentar eso, vi que habia un link adentro del post de Dr.Z. Jajaja
> 
> No me contestaron de cuanto son los capacitores!



*22µF o 47µF  25V*


----------



## seaarg (Oct 20, 2014)

mapatipiapas dijo:


> Seaarg lo alimento con una multifuente.



Por multifuente entiendo un transformadorcito de esos chinos de multiples salidas.

Si fuera el caso, podrias quitarle el rectificador al mismo y armarte uno propio con las 2 salidas negativa y positiva + GND

En el foro he visto ejemplos en algun lado


----------



## mapatipiapas (Oct 20, 2014)

Nono. Es una fuente que hice yo hace años que uso para alimentar varios pedales.


----------



## Gera Farias (Nov 12, 2014)

navegando vi el diagrama del preamp de los yamaha TRB http://www.gospel.bo.it/albums/userpics/10130/TRB5PII_6PII_E.pdf y trae un ic7662 http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/maxim/ICL7662-Si7661.pdf , ésto los de yamaha lo pusieron en ese preamp para alimentar los OP con voltaje simétrico a partir de una única batería de 9v, alguien lo ha intentado por su cuenta???


----------

